# Milwaukee heated hoodie



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

It's got one today. Better then the jacket by far, these heated product are nice. I highly recommend them to you all. Stay warm. Winter is coming


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Michaelcookplum said:


> It's got one today. Better then the jacket by far, these heated product are nice. I highly recommend them to you all. Stay warm. Winter is coming


Seen them and pissed of about them.. they don't make them for tall guys.. damn short chinnese


----------



## dannyoung85 (Oct 8, 2013)

I got mine a couple of weeks ago. I still like the coat better, but the hoodie made a great base layer for hunting.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Doesn't get cold enuf here Can't justify buying one


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Michaelcookplum said:


> It's got one today. Better then the jacket by far, these heated product are nice. I highly recommend them to you all. Stay warm. Winter is coming


Y is it better then the jacket ? Does it charge your phone. Where did u get it. How much. U got me thinking now. Just looked online at them. Hummmm. Tell me any info. Goods bads ??? Of jacket and hoodie. 

I seen hoodie for 99$ just the hoodie. I have batteries and charger. And camp jacket for 169. How do those prices compare ?


----------



## dannyoung85 (Oct 8, 2013)

I like the jacket better because I think it is warmer plus it has the pocket warmers unlike the hoodie. Yes, it can charge your phone as well. I don't know about the pricing on them, I got mine for free after buying a bunch of tools from the supply house.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Doesn't get cold enuf here Can't justify buying one


He caved... he went out and ordered one!


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Not yet. But pics to come. I'm shopping for the best deal


----------



## wyrickmech (Mar 16, 2013)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Doesn't get cold enuf here Can't justify buying one


i couldn't either but it so happens I needed to replace a charger and I had a battery go bad. So comparing prices I paid 125 for the hoodie and if I bought the charger and battery separate it was around 115 so I thought it was justified.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

Why don't y'all just crush some batteries and eat them for breakfast?

Sounds like a good way to nuke yourself. Try AXE body spray too... Lots of aluminum in the mist!


----------

